
Ask HN: Would you be able to explain a trillion dollar GREEN company idea? - markovian
For example: recycling.<p>Current recycling is far from optimal. A company could exploit this and raise recycling to a whole new standard.<p>Its raw material costs would be zero or very low, its logistics costs would be high, but by using technology and automation it could definitely become (very) profitable.<p>And to take on the task of retransforming, by extensive chemical engineering, all the discarded products into vanilla raw material, and to exploit the non-renewable rest as a source of energy for the whole system by burning it.<p>Any other ideas, guys ?
======
aleph12
Carbon removal companies ? Renewable energy such as space-based solar ?

